# Got some CNC time this weekend



## alloy (Jan 19, 2019)

Been working on learning mastercam so I can program my "new to me" machining center and it's been a real battle for me.  At times I just walked away from it, but kept coming back.  It's funny how you do one operation, pick a section for depth like a spot drill, then drill the same hole and pick the same spot for depth and it doesn't work.
Oh well, the joys of computers I guess. I'm doing a little hand editing to get what I want.  Thankfully I'm well versed in G-code.

I did manage to hammer this out.  Been working on it for awhile now and finished it today. It's a transmission spacer.


----------



## mmcmdl (Jan 19, 2019)

If I had that Fadal at my disposal I'd be a hermit !  Nice work .


----------



## alloy (Jan 19, 2019)

I d do feel like I am a hermit.  My GF checks on me and gives me a morsel or two to eat now and then.  She says at least she knows when I'm at


----------

